# Gainesville, FL- No PSIP Guide Info for MeTV



## ElectricPickle (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm in the new Gainesville Florida DMA. Our local NBC affiliate WNBW 9-1 has begun transmitting OTA MeTV on subchannel 9-2. My TV with it's own built-in DTS tuner gets 9-2 without a problem. The three DirecTV HD DVR's, HR20-*'s will not tune OTA channel 9-2 in spite of my doing resets and rescans. The guide information is in the Tribune News Service that DirecTV uses as seen on Zap2It.com for my zip code. So I'm guessing that DirecTV just needs to allow it's recievers to capture the information. I sent an email to DirecTV explaining all of this in detail and got back a standard boilerplate response of "Call technical support...." :nono2:
So what would my next step be, other than waiting months for the channel to suddenly appear?


----------

